# clutch change



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i am about to have a go at changing the clutch on my hymer ,fiat ducato based 1991 2.5 td. 
does anybody who has done it have any tips or advice. 
i have the russek handbook which is not the best manual but gives a rough idea on procedure so would welcome any advice 
thanks 
dragabed


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have done hundreds of clutches, you have a manual so you should know what your getting yourself into, just make sure you support the vehicle safely and also the engine, take care and don''t rush, don't use copper slip on any components it goes hard

Loddy

PS if you were local I'd come and watch


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> PS if you were local I'd come and watch


:lol: You're awfully hearty when you laugh.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Dougie, I nearly added it would be a good laugh

Loddy


----------

